# How to update alc(4) for AR8171 support



## ben van den broeck (Mar 29, 2015)

Dear,

For my new system iI would like to use the 10.1-release, but after installing iI figured out there is no support for the onboard network device "Atheros AR8171".

I was reading that there is a way to copy the alc module from a later stable release, because it has support for the AR8171. But iI didn't figure out how to do this in a proper way.

Thanks for helping,
Ben


----------

